
Saga of fake female gamer and her encounter with misogynistic world of e-sports - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/26/opinion/sunday/overwatch-ellie-gaming-women.html
======
jenna_talia
misogyny is not limited to e-sports. its probably less than 20 feet away from
you.

